# Bushcraft



## Tookey

My wife took on the difficult task of making the van camo but not military, what do you think?


----------



## Tookey




----------



## The laird

Great but think it's overdone in pic one having fitted a telegraph pole for communication


----------



## Robmac

Great for a bit of stealth camping.


----------



## Scotia

Tookey said:


> View attachment 87077


Does she trim it every week?


----------



## Tookey

Robmac said:


> Great for a bit of stealth camping.


Huge difference as rural carparks are our favourite, it disappears at dusk


----------



## Tookey

Scotia said:


> Does she trim it every week?


She does


----------



## Scotia

Tookey said:


> Huge difference as rural carparks are our favourite, it disappears at dusk


Does the dog find it's way home?


----------



## r4dent

Any chance of  photo of the van, instead of the empty drive ?


----------



## Scotia

r4dent said:


> Any chance of  photo of the van, instead of the empty drive ?


I had to look again.


----------



## campervanannie

Tookey said:


> My wife took on the difficult task of making the van camo but not military, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 87076


I love it


----------



## Tezza33

Is it behind that hedge?, 




While the rest of us are busy washing and polishing you will be just watering and trimming, she has done a lovely job on it


----------



## mfw

Does look good although not for me


----------



## Tookey

mfw said:


> Does look good although not for me


absolutely, definitely won't appeal to all


----------



## mark61

Looks very good.


----------



## Tezza33

Be careful nobody empties their cassette behind it


----------



## n brown

oh, i like that


----------



## The laird

Don't let mariesnowgoose near it she will try and prune it


----------



## mark61

The laird said:


> Don't let mariesnowgoose near it she will try and prune it


 Or taking cuttings from it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose

mark61 said:


> Or taking cuttings from it.



Yeah! Good idea. Wonder how many new vans you could grow from it?


----------



## colinm

I did once toy with the idea of 'Advantage Timber', but when I saw a vehicle wrapped in it looked awful, that looks much better.


----------



## The laird

Our rae has a cracking street cruiser with wood graphics on the Chrysler cruiser for ann


----------



## davep10000

You need to post the before and after shot with ours!
Very jealous of the end result, we are still deciding whether to do similar.
We need 3 weeks in the highlands to decide.....
Was great to have you join us on our 'cl'.
D.


----------



## Tookey

davep10000 said:


> You need to post the before and after shot with ours!
> Very jealous of the end result, we are still deciding whether to do similar.
> We need 3 weeks in the highlands to decide.....
> Was great to have you join us on our 'cl'.
> D.


I will employ Francesca to move the photo from her phone to the laptop to here, way beyond my techy skills!!


----------



## mjvw

Great job love it


----------



## caledonia

Wasn’t sure at first but it’s growing on me. Brilliant looks awesome.


----------



## izwozral

Great art work, how about some insects amongst the foliage?


----------



## Tezza33

izwozral said:


> Great art work, how about some insects amongst the foliage?


A VW Beetle?


----------



## trevskoda

Remember the weed killer in spring.


----------



## jagmanx

Careful..Autumn Rising


----------



## Tookey

izwozral said:


> Great art work, how about some insects amongst the foliage?


Definately a possible idea for the future, she put 3 coats of Raptor paint on the hab box (garage sprayed cab) and then obviously a lot of stencil work so I think she has had enough for now!


----------



## Dezi

Very horticultural.

Thinking of showing it at  the RHS Chelsea by any chance ?

Dezi


----------



## phillybarbour

Love your original design


----------



## Robmac

Should have a picture of David Bellamy's fizzog peering through the foliage!


----------



## campervanannie

Tookey said:


> absolutely, definitely won't appeal to all


Well it appeals to me it looks like the perfect van to me.


----------



## davep10000

campervanannie said:


> Well it appeals to me it looks like the perfect van to me.


At least 2 people on here who own one think so too!


----------



## Sharon the Cat

That's proper cheered me up it has.


----------



## RichardHelen262

It looks fantastic,


----------



## wildebus

Looked great 

But don't forget .... The zebra's were cooler


----------



## Tookey

wildebus said:


> Looked great
> 
> But don't forget .... The zebra's were cooler


Confused by Wildebus's comment? My 2 year old preferred Wildys van design


----------



## harrow

It will grow on you.


----------



## Bigkat007

What a wonderful garden. Where do you park your van though?


----------



## Sid

As you go east will it morph into a sand dune??


----------



## REC

Is she called Ivy? Lovely job, very different... Make sure you have a torch if you go out at night.....might not find it again.


----------



## Deleted member 87152

thats what you call stealthy.


----------



## Robmac

Why does this song spring to mind?


----------



## Debroos

It's beautiful. 
How long did it take to do? Must have been ages. Are the stencils bought or hand made?


----------



## Tookey

Debroos said:


> It's beautiful.
> How long did it take to do? Must have been ages. Are the stencils bought or hand made?


Thank you, my wife did it, I can't take any credit. Took both of us 3 days of surface prep then she reckons a total of 6/7 days of painting on her own (it was kept as a surprise for me). The cab was sprayed professionally but she did the rest, three coats on the hab box and 4 layers of stencilling. She bought stencils but used them to then cut her own as she was concerned that the paint solvent would degrade the plastic, it didn't but apparently the spares were very useful as when a stencil started to 'gunk up' she could use another without having to stop to clean it.

She has just said that you are welcome to contact her if you want to take on a similar project


----------



## Debroos

Many thanks for the offer. Maybe one day....I don't think I would have the perseverence.
I do hope to see you out and about one day though!


----------



## vintageb3

I was looking for a van like that. Couldn’t see one though.


----------



## chrismilo

Tookey said:


> My wife took on the difficult task of making the van camo but not military, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 87076


Awful lol
mine done with military spray cans off ebay £80 total cost


----------



## caledonia

chrismilo said:


> Awful lol
> mine done with military spray cans off ebay £80 total cost View attachment 88139


What is the thing on roof.


----------



## Debs

Love it, and it makes such a difference from all the white box's that dominate our chosen way of life.


----------



## CWH

Love it to bits @Tookey 's wife, very envious of your skill


----------



## Phantom

chrismilo said:


> Awful lol
> mine done with military spray cans off ebay £80 total cost View attachment 88139


I can't see it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose

chrismilo said:


> Awful lol
> mine done with military spray cans off ebay £80 total cost View attachment 88139



Aw, Chris it's not 'awful', it's just a different taste! 

Given a choice I have to say I much prefer @Tookey's paint job to yours any day of the week!


----------



## Deleted member 84580

Tookey said:


> View attachment 87077
> [/QUOTE
> I think it’s gorgeous. ‘Mrs Tookey’ is clearly very creative. Do you know what paints she used? I’m not sure whether it’ll camouflage your van though - it’s so stunning that I suspect it’ll just draw attention to it... unless you park in the middle of a bush


----------



## regnarts

I don't see anything what are we looking at


----------



## Tookey

Raptor paint





__





						Home - Raptor
					






					www.raptorcoatings.com


----------



## Pedalman

Tookey said:


> My wife took on the difficult task of making the van camo but not military, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 87076


Love it !  My T4 is Nato green matt and I've thought of using  black and different shades of green spray cans to spray over branches / leaves to get a similar effect


----------



## Deleted member 42369

Joking aside, "the can't see it" jokers have a point - you will have to be very careful driving it as other drivers will not see it and pull out in front of you and suchlike - they will truly be able to say "i didn't see you coming"... our local constabulary once had a bobby van wrapped in cityscape - I pointed out its lack of road safety to them and I haven't seen it since !


----------



## Tookey

Mick Jordan said:


> Joking aside, "the can't see it" jokers have a point - you will have to be very careful driving it as other drivers will not see it and pull out in front of you and suchlike - they will truly be able to say "i didn't see you coming"... our local constabulary once had a bobby van wrapped in cityscape - I pointed out its lack of road safety to them and I haven't seen it since !


True and we have discussed. From the front with bull bars, windscreen and lorry mirrors it doesn't disappear as much but sidelights are used more.


----------



## Vanterrier

Where...?

K


----------



## mfw

Would of thought an airbrush would make life easy with template for some ( like me cant draw ) would create desired effect


----------



## Tookey

mfw said:


> Would of thought an airbrush would make life easy with template for some ( like me cant draw ) would create desired effect


Didn't want to spend on a compressor so she used a roller with templates


----------



## Dowel

Well done @Tookey looks professional, I like it very much. I wonder whether a similar effect might be achieved by pointillism? Not as crisp but possibly quicker?


----------



## Tookey

Dowel said:


> Well done @Tookey looks professional, I like it very much. I wonder whether a similar effect might be achieved by pointillism? Not as crisp but possibly quicker?


I had to google pointillism;

I suspect someone blessed with arty skills could achieve a fantastic result........for the rest of us stencils! I am unsure that it would be quicker, try it and let us know!


----------



## delicagirl

Tookey said:


> My wife took on the difficult task of making the van camo but not military, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 87076


is this a mitsubishi delica ?


----------



## Tookey

delicagirl said:


> is this a mitsubishi delica ?


Yes


----------



## Dowel

Tookey said:


> I had to google pointillism;
> I suspect someone blessed with arty skills could achieve a fantastic result........for the rest of us stencils! I am unsure that it would be quicker, try it and let us know!


I guess when you looked it up you saw a painting by Seurat or similar. I am not thinking of anything so complicated or subtle with so many colours. It would be more like a child’s poster colour painting if I make it. You are right of course, it needs to be tried. Unlikely to happen for some time though as lots of conversion work left to finish first!


----------



## Tookey

Dowel said:


> I guess when you looked it up you saw a painting by Seurat or similar. I am not thinking of anything so complicated or subtle with so many colours. It would be more like a child’s poster colour painting if I make it. You are right of course, it needs to be tried. Unlikely to happen for some time though as lots of conversion work left to finish first!


You are doing a conversion, I don't think I have seen you over on 'motorhome builder' forum, its quiet but the assistance you can get over there is excellent


----------



## Dowel

Doing the conversion has taken longer than I expected. No time to post over there, maybe when its done


----------

